# missing man



## Sharyn (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is Sharyn & I am trying to trace my father who was using the name Robert James Lethbridge and also Matthew Jean Bourrett. He went "missing" in Adelaide South Australia in1951. I have since found Matthew Bourrett (or Bourret) date of birth about 1919 arriving in port of New York USA on 8 Apr 1943. Ship name Lorraine.
When I tried to find more info it threw up Matthew Bourret age 23 on British Courage with the same date (4/8/43. Does anyone know if there is a connection between the Lorraine and British Courage? I then found him in Jul 1943 as crew onboard the Rio Novo sailing between mainly New Orleans and Progreso Mexico. In Aug 1943 he arrived in New Orleans on Rio Novo where deserted. The next time I can find him was he enlisted in RAAF in Melbourne Australia 24 Dec 1943. He was discharged as medically unfit for further service in 1945. My mother said she remembers removing schrapnel from his back and he said he had been torpedoed 6 or 7 times. I have no idea if this was true, but he did have schrapnel in his back. After mid 1945 I cannot find him but he then turns up in Tennant Creek in Northern Territory Australia but calling himself Robert James Lethbridge. He married my mother in 1946. I was born in 1948. My brother was born in 1949 and then he just disappeared in 1951. Media released by South Australian Police said he was french canadian and using the two names. 
Wondering if anyone has any ideas about how I could find if he was on either Lorraine or British Courage in 1943 or if anyone has any ideas of how I could find if he was on any other ships???
I have no idea of who to contact and as I am technically challenged I'm finding trying to work out these ships to be challenging!
Regards Sharyn


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

The crew agreement for British Courage for 1943, Official Number 160390, is held in the UK National Archives here: http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C11053863
As for Lorraine - there are a number of ships of that name or include that name (Lorraine Cross, Lorraine D, Lorraine etc). You might need to eliminate them one by one, but start with British Courage and see what it says. 

Dave W


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome onboard Sharyn, enjoy the site. You stand a good chance that someone on the sit can help you......

Cheers Frank


----------



## gray_marian (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Sharyn, Certainly don't mind having a wee look for you using both names. The connection between his ships will leave to the chaps on here as not my forte! Have sent you a pm regarding personal details. Marian


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

About the only thing to draw people to live & work in Tennant Creek in the 40's was to work for one of several gold mining companies established in the 30's. If you can find where these company records are stored they may provide some info. There were some military depots there in WW2 but these were probably closing down at that time.
The Electoral Rolls may be another avenue, if he registered to vote that is. Both the Federal & State gov'ts maintain these records ( from 1901 ) and they are accessible.


----------

